# New to site.. ~



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello All,

First let me say what a nice friendly site this is.  It has already help with some of the many questions I had.
I’m 29 with a very DH of 34 (in a couple of weeks).  We have been TTC for going on 9 years now.  Roughly 5 years ago we decided to go to the doctors to find out what was wrong.  It was some thing that we had both been dreading so that’s why we had put it off for so long.  After loads of test we where told that DH had no sperm.  As I know a lot of you understand, my whole world collapsed around me at that very point in time!  
We where referred to a local fertility clinic.  This was a massive waste of time because all they did was repeat all the tests our doctors had already done.  They then told us what we already know and told us they couldn’t help us any more.
We then went on to pay for 3 IUI’s with donor sperm 2 with clomid all with BFN results!  We where about to give up when my very kind Mother and father in law offered to pay for an IVF.  Due to poor amount of sperm being unfrozen on the day this was then done as an ICSI.  This too ended with BFN result.
With a lack of funds and a hefty loan to pay back we went back to our doctors to beg for further help.  They referred us back to the same local clinic that had said they couldn’t help before.  We where a little more lucky this time and was referred on to Hammersmith Hospital.  Hammersmith hospital told us they where unable to help at first due to lack of donor sperm in the UK and my BMI was a little to high.  They did offer my DH an exploratory operation to see if there was any reason for the no show with the sperm.  They only gave us a 5% success rate but as we had no where else to turn we agreed to go a head.  May last year DH had the op and we where over to the moon to find out they had found enough sperm to freeze and an ICSI was offered if I lost some weight.  After a lot of dieting the ICSI started a couple of weeks ago.  We are hoping for an EC a week Friday.  So fingers crossed.
I just want everyone that is going through this or has done not to lose HOPE!  I know is it so easy to but you just have to keep trying and pushing.  Don’t take no for an answer!
Love and hope to all,
Sarah.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

sarah- sorry to hear your story, I really hope that this time you get that BFP and can celebrate toy your hearts content.

Have you joined the Feb/March cycle thread?  You''ll find this site really is invaluable for advice, help and friendship as you've already found out.

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey x


----------



## ~Angel~ (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FF chick!

Thank you for sharing your 'rollercoaster' of a journey with us all, I'm sorry to read what you have both been through, what a difficult time you both had of it 
I wanna wish you both every hope and success in the world, I reallllllly hope this will be your turn
















Sending you loads of babydust  and 

All the best

[fly]x x Angel x x


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you Guys,
I'm really optimistic!
Love and hope to all,
Sarah.


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

I just want to welcome you to FF and wish you luck,


lots of love

Bethan xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sarah!

Firstly, a big welcome to FF!

Best of luck with your current treatment and I'm glad to hear you are feeling optimistic!  Sending you lots of    

Louj x


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all...
Every one is so nice...
Love and hope to all,
Sarah.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah, first of all I just wanted to say well done for fighting so hard to get what you deserve!  Fab news re the sperm and well done on the weight loss.  Wishing you truckloads of luck for EC and beyond, I really hope you get a BFP soon after everything you've been through 

Oh and welcome to FF, you've come to the right place!

 xx


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Loubie,
Thank you for your kind words.  
Also your little boy looks so cute! 
Love and hope to all.
Sarah.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi sarah and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

Im sorry to hear what u have been through and i wish u loads of luck in the future.

Kate xx​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sarah

Welcome to FF    Sure you will find this site such a great support.

Sorry to read of your long journey, this IF lark can be trying at times.  Well done on the weight loss and the frozen sperm that must have given you such a boost  

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment        

x x x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome to FF... congrats on the weight loss... enjoy buying new clothes etc... whilst you going through all this.  Celebrate eaCH achievement as they come along.. sounds like you have a bit to celebrate at the moment.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Sarah   
Sorry for the delay in replying 
What a Journey youve had already! I really hope that this cycle is going well and brings you your dreams 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

For the ICSI board -
CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. 
Just pop along to the appropriate month (probalby Feb/March for you) and say "Hi" 
For Cycle buddies -
CLICK HERE

2WW, Ladies in Waiting - 
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all,
I though I would up date you all.
I have had my ec.  We got 11 eggs so I’m over the moon.
Will find out if any have taken tomorrow.
I’m in so much pain at the moment because the op has set off a really bad IBS attack.  It will be worth it in the end.
Any way I’m lucky to get this far and now its back to the sofa.
Thank you all again for your kind messages.
Love and hope to all,
Sarah.


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sarah

Wow 11 eggs is fantastic  for that call tomorrow.

        

x x x x x


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Update.
xxxxxxxx
Only one took but it's strong, 6 celled!
So now it the dreaded 2ww!
Love hope to all,
Sarah.
xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Well done on being PUPO. 

When do you test? 

You might want to check out the 2ww boards now:

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Lots of luck and 

C~x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sarah ~  for the next couple of weeks   

x x x


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello All,
Got my results on Friday and I’m very happy to say I have a Positive Pregnancy test.  After all this time I’m so over the moon but it still don’t feel real.  Any way I really hope this gives a little hope to every one.  Just don’t give up.
Love and hope to all,
Sarah.
xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sarah

Just wanted to say huge congratulations to you both.

x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

on your 

Keep Posting !

guess I need to give you the Link to the Bun in the Oven area now  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you..


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Your Proof that it Only takes ONE   
         
​


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Very true....


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

It will give others alot of hope    

x x


----------



## MoragB (Oct 29, 2007)

[fly]Big Congratulations on your [/fly]

I wish you all the best in your pregnancy 

Love 
Moragx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah- congratulations on your BFP, woohoo x x x


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you all...    
Just doing my best to sit back, relax and enjoy it all as best as possible.
We had a scan last Tuesday as they need to find a heartbeat and I was over the moon that all was right.  So as I said just chilling now..
Love and hope to all,
Sarah.


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

helo and welcome

im glad you pushed on and i hope you get your dream 

keepinghope xxx


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi ♥keepinghope♥ ,
I have my fingers crossed for you on the 20th!  
Love and hope,
Sarah.
xxxxx


----------



## suz69 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi sarah,

Just read this thread and wanted to say "Congrats" to you. 

After all your hard work it's fantastic news - you're living proof that perseverance pays!

Good luck for the future,

Suz


----------



## muraspec (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you Suz.

I hope your ICSI goes well.  It's one of the best treatments around so fingers crossed.

Love and hope,
Sarah.


----------

